# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  مصطلحات عوامية

## دموع الوحدة

*اليوم طال عمركم دموعهـ تفحط الصباح بين هالمنتديات*
*شافت موضوع للكلمات العوامية ,,*
*طبعا بحكم إني من العوامية ومو ساكنة هنا ولا سكنت هههه!!*
*فكثير أسمع أمي وأبوي وأهلي يقولوا كلمات ما أفهم وشو هِي ..*
*ويالله يبدي التعليق* 
*أنا أعلق على الكلمة وكيف أني استخدمها بالمعنى اللي اعرفه*
*وكيف العوامية يستخدموها*
*فيردوا علي إنتين عوامية بالاسم !! << اهئ*

*جبت كم كلمة أكيد في العوامية فيه أكثر*
*وطبعا بعض الكلمات ماعرفت حتى النطق حقهم هههههه !!*

*يللا نبدي*

*هدي بعض اللهجات العوامية ومعانيها


صنيف:كتف << هذه اول مرة اسمعها*
*براطم:شفايف << هذه مو بس في العوامية حتى برا العوامية* 
*احجاجات:حواجب << هذه بعد برا العوامية مو بس العوامية

& حبّابة:جده << هذه أحسها منتشرة في القطيف أكثر من العوامية لأني أول مرة سمعتها من وحدة من القطيف وكنت في سادس إبتدائي فهيت وقلت ليها وشو يعني  ههههه!!*
* إبناو:ابن الزوج << كيف تنطق هذه هههه!!*
* امّبني :الزوجة الثانية << وهذه بعد كيف تنطق ياعلي احسها مو من السعودية اللي بتقولها ههههههههههههه

ضبعة:مرة عجوز << هذه في الدنيا كلها مشهوورة مرة* 
* شرص:صرصور<< قديمة وكل منطقة يقول شيء ومافيه ولا منطقة من مناطق القطيف يقولوا صرصور هههههههه كلهم محرفين فيها*
* سبال:قرد << ذكرتني اذا قام االسب بيني وبين صديقاتي ههههه!!
عوى:ابن آوى<< اهنا وقفت اممم اني سمعت يقولوا عَوْ << يمعنى كلب وحش شيء بيعض يخوفوا به الجهال ,, بس اني لا فهمت الكلمة ولا معناها ههههههههه هل زي ماتوقعت وإلا ؟!*
* فشغدة:ضفدعة << هذه سالفه ههههههههههه راحوا يسجلوا ولد خالتي في الروضة راووه صورة ضفدع قال ليهم فشغدة هههههههه وكان هذاك اليوم أني أول مرة أسمع هذه الكلمة ,, فظلت في القاموس مغبرة غير قابلة للأستخدام هااع*
* جعنوية:سلحفاة << هااع هذه اسمعها واجد بس ماكنت ادري انوو السحلفاه نفسها الجعنوية هههههههه

نتفه:قطعة << ايه وبعد يقولوا تشه << يعني شوياات*
*حصم:حجارة صغار<< ايه ايه اسمع ابووي يقول يوم احنا صغار كنا نلعب بالحصم لعبة مادري وشو يعني اني استنتجتها هذا اليوم من سياق الكلام* 
* دعبول:كثيب رملي << جديدة 

اخمام:زبالة << اني اللي اعرفه يقولوا العوامية درام !! بس اخمام يعني خبري برا العوامية !!*
* خمق:وحل << صح صح ومتداولة بكثر هههههه*
* شبقة:معركة<<  هذه في كل مكاان بس عاد مو معركة ههههههه هواش يعني معركة ياعلي تضحك 

جمع:لكمة بيد << ايه ايه اخوتي اسمعهم يقولوها عاد خبرة الصبيان في هالمواضيع*
* غرشة:قارورة<< هذه بعد في كل مكان*
* بادور:مسمار << اول مرة ادري ههههههه

كفر :عجلة<< ايه صح بس تاير ارقى ههههههه*
* غفصة:زحمة << هذه اذا عصبببببت واني قاعده في الفصل اقول لصديقتي شوفي غاااااااااافصة طاولتي كتبش وعباتش وحالتش كلها على طاولتي >> لان احنا كل معامل مانقعد في الفصل الا حصة الرياضيات والعربي فلما نرجع نشووف الفصل حاله هههههههه*
* شمطوط:خيط<< ايه ايه خاصة الخيووط اللي من العراق وايران اكثر شيء هذولا يسموهم شمطوط بس اني اسميهم خيط ههههه

دعاديع:ثياب بالية << اني خبري ثياب عتيقة << عتيقة كلمة عربية فصحى ههههه بس دعاديع اول مرة اسمعها بس عرفت النطق هه!!*
* غشيم:جاهل مايفهم<< ماسمعت احد من العوامية يقوولها ههه صحيح ما اعرف الا اهلي ههههههه بس ماسمعت صحيح*
* كسيف:قذر<< هذه حتى برا العوامية موجوده :)

لجوج:لحوح<< لحوح يعني يهذر هذار يحن حنّان كذا ؟! مافهمت لا الكلمة ولا معناها ههههه* 
* طرار:شحاذ<< طرار ويتشيرط هههههههههه هذه الكلمة في المقصف واجد نستخدمها ههههههه لأن وحدة نازلة عندها فلووس وباقي الشلة كلهم فلوسهم فووق ويستملوا يركبوا فنشتري ع حسابها وهي تقوول فلوسي خلصوا هههههههههههه ونقوول ليها مانبغى من هذا المقصف نبغى من الثاني ترد طرارة وتتشرط هااع*
* شروح:لطيف المشاعر << زي انشراح اتوقع انها من الالفاظ الفصحى المحرف فيها شويات موو ؟!

بغمي:عكس شروح<< ثقيل دم يعني ههههههه ؟!*
* امفهي:شارد الذهن<< لا اصلا المنشر في العوامية امسطل مفهي هذه كلمة دخيلة للعوامية هذا اللي اعرفه ههههه*
* هيس:الشخص الذي لا خير فيه<< احم كانها سبة هههههههه

بهيم:غبي << ما احب هذه الكلمة تشبيه للبهائم يمكن اسب اقوول سبالتوو مثلا بس ما احب هذه الكلمة ابدا* 
* ازعر:بخيل << سمعتها لما كنت في اول ثانوي هههه من سنتين يعني*
* زنون:سريع البكاء<< ام مو زنون يعني يزن على الشيء الا يبغااه فهمتوني ؟!

امشنص :ذو الاسنان البارزة. << صحييين ههههههههه*

*طبعا اكيد الموضوع منقول والتعليق انا معلقتنه :)*

----------


## حروف مخمليه

هههههههههههههه  ,, احليوين العواميين كلامهم يضحك  يعني زي كلامنه اللهم اني من القلعه مو العواميه

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حروف مخمليه
					

هههههههههههههه ,, احليوين العواميين كلامهم يضحك يعني زي كلامنه اللهم اني من القلعه مو العواميه 



*

*احم احم* 
*كلنا أولاد القطيف وكلنا كلامنا يجنننن*
*ورهيب مووو ؟!*
*حياك أختي مشكورة على المرور*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## ليلاس

* كلمااات حلوة ..*

*تسلمييييين غنااتي ع الطرح ..*

*الله يعطيييك العااافية ..*


*لاخلا و لا عدم ..*

----------


## نبراس،،،

كثير من الكلمات نستخدمها في الجش
 بس بعض الكلمااات اول مره اسمعهاا
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## جنى الورود

*أغلب الكلمات نتعامل بها في القطيف* 
*تشكري أختي على هذا الموضوع*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ليلاس
					

 كلمااات حلوة ..

تسلمييييين غنااتي ع الطرح ..

الله يعطيييك العااافية ..


لاخلا و لا عدم ..



*
*عيونك الحلوة قلبوو*
*الله يسلمك يارب ويعافيك*
*منورة*

*دموعهـ*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبراس،،،
					

كثير من الكلمات نستخدمها في الجش
 بس بعض الكلمااات اول مره اسمعهاا
مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير



**ايه حسيت فيه كلمات مشتركة بينا وبين القطيف والمناطق الباقية واجد*
*منور أخوووي مشكور على المرور*

----------


## دموع الوحدة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جنى الورود
					

أغلب الكلمات نتعامل بها في القطيف 
تشكري أختي على هذا الموضوع



*
*صحيح كلامك قلبوو*
*يسلمو ع المرور*

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

كلماات مرة كيووت اكتشفت ان كلامي كله عواميه
رغم اني مو عواميه ,’
يسلموو قلبوو .,

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
عاد اني ام حمامية بس ساكنه بسيهات و  على ايام الدراسه الجامعيه
عاشرت بنات من مختلف المناطق 
من سيهات و القديح و الجش  و الملاحة و تاروت و الأوجام و صفوى 
بس العواميه ماتشرفت صراحه.. فما سمعت اللهجه ذاك الزود
كل الكلمات المذكوره هنا تنقال عندنا .. ما عدا هذيلا جديدين علي صراحه... واول مره اسمعهم..




> *صنيف:كتف << هذه اول مرة اسمعها*
>  *
> & حبّابة:جده << هذه أحسها منتشرة في القطيف أكثر من العوامية لأني أول مرة سمعتها من وحدة من القطيف وكنت في سادس إبتدائي فهيت وقلت ليها وشو يعني  ههههه!!*
>  
>  * دعبول:كثيب رملي << جديدة 
> 
> *
>  * بادور:مسمار << اول مرة ادري ههههههه
> **
> ...



*
الف شكر عالنقل وعالتعاليق الحلوه
موفقه لكل خير
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن
*

----------


## فرح

كلمااااات بعضها اوووول مره تمر علي 
ولو اني لي اهل بالعواااميه .حتى بعض الاوقااات اقلب بالهجه العواااميه :grin:  ههههه
امممم عن مزحه بس اوقااات تطلع بدون اختيااار  :grin: ههههه
يسلموووو يالغلا 
ويعطيك العااافيه 
موفقه

----------


## همس الصمت

مرحبا ..
آنا عوامية آباً عن جد
بس في بعض الكلمات اول مرة اسمع فيها
يعني ولا مرة سمعت اهلي يقولون مثل هالكلمات ..
*بادور:مسمار* 
بس اغلب الكلمات صحيح ننطقهم
وعدلين عفر
خخخخخخخخخخخ
الله يعطيك العافية يارب على الطرح ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## جوري20

يسلمووو على الموضوع التحفة 


بعض المصطلحات متداولة بالقطيف وبعضها أول مرة أسمعها 

تحياتي لك :bigsmile:

----------


## أم علي الأكبر

> *إبناو:ابن الزوج << هذي الكلمة متداولة ووايد بديرتي لدرجة أني صرت أنطقها*
> 
> *امّبني :الزوجة الثانية << وهذي بعد نفس لبناو نطقتها بعد* 
> *شرص:صرصور<< احنا نسميه شريصي*
> 
> *فشغدة:ضفدعة << هذي حاولت أحفظها وكل مرة تنسى لأنها لا تستخدم*
> *جعنوية:سلحفاة << اليعنوية لما كبرنا عرفنا انها سلحفاة* 
>  
> *بغمي:عكس شروح<<هذي كنت استخدمها لأن مغلب البنات ما يعرفوا معناها*
> ...



شكراً على النقل والتعليقات الأحلى منه

حتى أني علقت :bigsmile:

----------

